# Picom(any fork) make xorg slow



## Vertecedoc (Nov 5, 2021)

i've follows the guides refered on this post https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/how-to-setup-a-microphone-correctly-freebsd.82804/#post-540436 for setup my pc but now i have the problem that picom is really hunger with system recurses and instead of improving gpu acceleration makes it worse,
also my xorg conf work as well that is even better than linux, no screentearing, vsync, good acceleration, etc.
but why picom makes that to the system, is not normal, i hope you can help me 
here is my xorg config


----------



## SirDice (Nov 5, 2021)

Vertecedoc said:


> instead of improving gpu acceleration


Picom doesn't _improve_ anything regarding acceleration. It just makes your desktop look fancy.


----------



## bsduck (Nov 5, 2021)

Your "Device" section is quite messy, you should bring some order in the formatting.



> Option "TearFree" "true"
> Option "VSync" "true"


You don't need that if you use picom. You should set them to false, especially the TearFree one. Having that enabled in addition to picom results in a noticeable slowdown.

Do you have a ~/.config/picom.conf ?
For example I use

```
backend = "glx" ;
glx-no-stencil = true ;
glx-no-rebind-pixmap = true ;

vsync = true ;

shadow = true ;

wintypes:
{
        dnd     = { shadow = false } ;
        tooltip = { shadow = false } ;
        utility = { shadow = false } ;
} ;
```
This should work well for you too, except `glx-no-rebind-pixmap` which is problematic with xf86-video-intel.

By the way, picom tends to be less resource-hungry with the modesetting driver (which comes by default with drm-kmod) instead of intel (xf86-video-intel). Have you tried it?


----------



## Vertecedoc (Nov 6, 2021)

bsduck said:


> Your "Device" section is quite messy, you should bring some order in the formatting.
> 
> 
> You don't need that if you use picom. You should set them to false, especially the TearFree one. Having that enabled in addition to picom results in a noticeable slowdown.
> ...


thankyou, i've not tested the moddesetting one but i'm going to test that, ThankYou very much


----------



## Vertecedoc (Nov 6, 2021)

it worked but only with xf86-intel


----------



## Vertecedoc (Nov 6, 2021)

bsduck said:


> Your "Device" section is quite messy, you should bring some order in the formatting.
> 
> 
> You don't need that if you use picom. You should set them to false, especially the TearFree one. Having that enabled in addition to picom results in a noticeable slowdown.
> ...


only works with picom 8.2 and legacy backend, ather forks or experimetal backends shows the same performance with only accelmethod activated


----------



## Vertecedoc (Nov 6, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Picom doesn't _improve_ anything regarding acceleration. It just makes your desktop look fancy.


accually allows some aplications to use gpu acceleration through compositing


----------



## zirias@ (Nov 6, 2021)

Vertecedoc said:


> accually allows some aplications to use gpu acceleration through compositing


No.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Nov 20, 2021)

x11-wm/picom



bsduck said:


> … picom tends to be less resource-hungry with the modesetting driver (which comes by default with drm-kmod) instead of intel (xf86-video-intel). Have you tried it?





Vertecedoc said:


> it worked but only with xf86-intel



What's the hardware? 

Which version of FreeBSD, exactly? 


Incidentally,



Vertecedoc said:


> … the guides refered on this post https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/how-to-setup-a-microphone-correctly-freebsd.82804/#post-540436 for setup my pc …



(No mention of _picom_ in those three guides.)


----------

